# 2015 MVC Point Chart now posted on website



## NJMOM2 (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is the link to the 2015 DC points chart (hope it works):

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/points_charts_2015.pdf

I found it by pretending to enroll.  It is one of the links on the bottom of the screen where you select the weeks you want to enroll (or in my case told you have no eligible weeks).

It seems that added special holiday weeks for most if not all resorts.  The ones I glanced at showed if you stayed the whole week there is no change for the total number of points from any other weeks in the season.  They modified the number of points for the weekend/weekday days.

Example 4th of July week at Lakeshore Reserve:

*2014* for a 2 BR Standard room from *June 6 - Aug. 28*
Fri.-Sat 800; Sun.-Thurs.  325; Full week 3225


*2015* for a 2 BR Standard room from *Jun 5 – Jul 2; Jul 10 – Aug 27* 
Fri.-Sat 800; Sun.-Thurs.  325; Full week 3225

*2015* for a 2 BR Standard room from *Jul 3 - Jul 9* 
Fri. 850; Sat 875; Sun.-Thurs.  300; Full week 3225


----------



## GregT (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for finding this and posting this -- interesting that they appear to have separately broken out July 4th at many of the properties -- Maui Ocean Club is 10% to 20% higher for Friday and Saturday, versus normal.

Same comment on Presidents Day weekend -- they've actually increased the points for Sunday and Monday also.

Interesting change to the point chart.

Best,

Greg


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 2, 2013)

It seems they've done the same thing at Frenchman's Cove and Ocean Pointe. the July 4th week was the same as any other summer week on the old chart but now they've separated it with the same type of formula. The weekdays are cheaper but the weekends are more expensive. The total week remains the same.

Thanks for pointing this out. It won't affect my usage but it looks like you could save a little by manipulating your stay by starting on a weekday an staying a few days longer and leaving on a weekday.

I can't think of any reason for doing it except to discourage weekend only stays on a holiday.


----------



## GregT (Nov 2, 2013)

For a couple of them, they've premium valued the Thanksgiving days, making the previous Friday/Saturday much cheaper.   Interesting - I'm not interested in the T-Day ressie, but the lower point Fri/Sat in Palm Desert is appealing. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 2, 2013)

GregT said:


> For a couple of them, they've premium valued the Thanksgiving days, making the previous Friday/Saturday much cheaper.   Interesting - I'm not interested in the T-Day ressie, but the lower point Fri/Sat in Palm Desert is appealing.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I agree - we printed out the pages to update those we keep in a binder, of the places we use or are interested in.  For folks with flexibility - like us retirees - I can see that this could be a boost; with points so low on the *off* days and weeks, you could even come out ahead if you had to pay (gasp - CASH!!) for additional nights, at the same location if doable, or in another place in the same geography.  We will give this a better look in the future - we leave for BPT a week from tomorrow, and will also make sure to report back to TUG about the updates, etc.  

Anymore, we seldom get to see our kids on *exactly* the day of a holiday - except they invite us for Thanksgiving - so other not-on-the-holiday days might just be what we like!  Door closes - window opens, yada yada . . .

Mamianka


----------



## sparty (Nov 2, 2013)

Barony is about a  flat 5% increase for all days during July 4th week.  July 4th full week has no change.  So what's the point? (no pun intended) 

I was curious to see if Marriott may be tempting me to release my week to points but that's not the case.  I will continue to hold it.  If discouragement is the motivation then Marriott is really off track, certainly a 5% increase in point spending wouldn't discourage me from anything, similar to your feelings.. It should be encouragement for owners to release it.




jimf41 said:


> It seems they've done the same thing at Frenchman's Cove and Ocean Pointe. the July 4th week was the same as any other summer week on the old chart but now they've separated it with the same type of formula. The weekdays are cheaper but the weekends are more expensive. The total week remains the same.
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out. It won't affect my usage but it looks like you could save a little by manipulating your stay by starting on a weekday an staying a few days longer and leaving on a weekday.
> 
> I can't think of any reason for doing it except to discourage weekend only stays on a holiday.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Nov 2, 2013)

At some properties what do they mean by standard v deluxe?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 2, 2013)

*Zero Sum*

Is it true that once the points were determined for a resort at the roll out of the DC points system, the total points for the resort cannot be changed, only individual days and weeeks can be changes, and any increase must be balance by offsetting decreases.  More importantly, anyone seen this in print?


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 3, 2013)

GaryDouglas said:


> Is it true that once the points were determined for a resort at the roll out of the DC points system, the total points for the resort cannot be changed, only individual days and weeeks can be changes, and any increase must be balance by offsetting decreases.  More importantly, anyone seen this in print?



Interesting question and it has been discussed before. I don't think anyone has seen a definitive answer in print but a lot of us have been told by MVCI folks that the resorts can't change the total points at a resort unless they add or subtract units. They can also change by season not just days and weeks.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 3, 2013)

GaryDouglas said:


> Is it true that once the points were determined for a resort at the roll out of the DC points system, the total points for the resort cannot be changed, only individual days and weeeks can be changes, and any increase must be balance by offsetting decreases.  More importantly, anyone seen this in print?





jimf41 said:


> Interesting question and it has been discussed before. I don't think anyone has seen a definitive answer in print but a lot of us have been told by MVCI folks that the resorts can't change the total points at a resort unless they add or subtract units. They can also change by season not just days and weeks.



I have seen it on the Multisite Public Offering Statement (included in my original docs), but it is quiet if it applies to each resort individually, or across all resorts as a whole.  

See last paragraph on the attached excerpt.....


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2013)

So it seems they didn't increase the total cost of the week. Just reallocated the point values amongst the says in the July 4th week?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Nov 3, 2013)

At some properties what do they mean by standard v deluxe?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> At some properties what do they mean by standard v deluxe?



Could it be a deluxe ocean front view, or ocean side view or the best view at a resort oppose to a garden view villa over looking a wooded area. This is an excellent question.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 3, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> At some properties what do they mean by standard v deluxe?



Not sure about the others, but at Lakeshore Reserve, they have some 2BR units they deem as Deluxe with a double Master Suite feature.  It appears both sides of the lock-off have their own living room area (i.e. a door separating that area from the bedroom).  If you go to the MVC page for Lakeshore, they list all the room types and call one....
2-bedroom/2-bath deluxe villas*
Double master suites with Lock-Off option

From this link, you can click on Floor Plans and look at the layout for the 2BR Lock-Off with Dual Master Suites.  http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-lakeshore-reserve/amenities.shtml

I am assuming the Deluxe 1BR and Deluxe Studios are versions of this room layout.


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 3, 2013)

GaryDouglas said:


> Is it true that once the points were determined for a resort at the roll out of the DC points system, the total points for the resort cannot be changed, only individual days and weeeks can be changes, and any increase must be balance by offsetting decreases.  More importantly, anyone seen this in print?



So - just to clarify - those charts with the tiny print, showing the Platinum, Gold, etc, season at each resort - they have NOTHING to do with trading (that is the TDI in II, right?) - and are basically for sales purposes when Marriott was selling weeks, not points, right?  It is plain to us that they do not overlap accurately with any of the charts in *this* discussion.  I know that Florida Club still exists, altho we never trade out BPT thru FC - when we want another FC property, we use our MGC, and can start the trade process a year out, not 6 months - we see no value in FC at all.  So we have reconciled our previous charts with these new ones, and it is clear that July 4th week, Presidents/Spring Break week, Thanksgiving week, and Christmas and New Years weeks are affected - and not at all resorts.  I can see this working to our advantage, since we are free to do what we want, whenever we want - and now can save some points or $$ taking the reduced-point days - which is the same viewpoint of a lot of folks here,  So - am I missing something, or is this what it seems to be?  I always think of my late FIL, who used to say "I can't recall having forgotten anything . . ." 

Thanks,

Mamianka


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Would not worry too much about point values changing.*



jimf41 said:


> Interesting question and it has been discussed before. I don't think anyone has seen a definitive answer in print but a lot of us have been told by MVCI folks that the resorts can't change the total points at a resort unless they add or subtract units. They can also change by season not just days and weeks.



The points required for the units will not change. Marriott's points system is very much like the Diamond Resorts points system. Both systems have the Sun - Thurs. lower point totals and then higher point requirements on Friday & Sat.  

The only way DRI can change point requirements for units is if they significantly change the structure of the units, and even then they keep units that are at the original points price.  They have done this at a few resorts, but it has not had any significant impact on availability or accessibility to points owners.  I would imagine that Marriott would not change point requirements for the same reasons.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Not sure about the others, but at Lakeshore Reserve, they have some 2BR units they deem as Deluxe with a double Master Suite feature.  It appears both sides of the lock-off have their own living room area (i.e. a door separating that area from the bedroom).  If you go to the MVC page for Lakeshore, they list all the room types and call one....
> 2-bedroom/2-bath deluxe villas*
> Double master suites with Lock-Off option
> 
> ...



Thanks for the floor plans.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 3, 2013)

NJMOM2 and others, thank you for posting.  The Points FAQ has been updated to include the link to the 2015 Points Chart as well as to reflect the discussion here related to reallocations in the charts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 5, 2013)

Today at my-vacationclub.com sign-in there's a popup window:


> *Important Owner Notice*
> *HOLIDAY POINTS CHART CHANGES:* Beginning in 2015, the nightly points values during certain holiday weeks will vary, depending on the day on which the holiday falls. However, the total points value for the overall week will remain unchanged. For details, click here [link to 2015 Points Chart] or call 888-682-4862.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Nov 5, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Today at my-vacationclub.com sign-in there's a popup window:



Sneaky on their part.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 5, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Sneaky on their part.



How is that sneaky?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 5, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Sneaky on their part.



Sneaky how?  They put it right there, front and center!


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Nov 5, 2013)

Did they lower points needed for other days/weeks?


----------



## swaits (Nov 6, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Did they lower points needed for other days/weeks?



They would have had to in order to keep the total week points value the same as before this change.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 6, 2013)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Did they lower points needed for other days/weeks?



Yes, as can be seen in the July 4th holiday week example given by NJMOM2 in her first post here.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 7, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> I have seen it on the Multisite Public Offering Statement (included in my original docs), but it is quiet if it applies to each resort individually, or across all resorts as a whole.
> 
> See last paragraph on the attached excerpt.....


I also asked this question once but got a different answer from what jimf41 posted here. A resort or location may become more or less popular than it originally was so the demand for a resort may change compared to the other existing resorts and they may adjust the points accordingly. New resorts will have more points allocated as most developers have done that everywhere else.

If the words are that vague in a legal document, then they may be able to change it so long the total amount of points do not change unless there are more units in the trust. 

I asked this question because the Lahaina and Napili towers were awarded many points for their weeks but it may change one day but we will always have our week to fall back on so I am not too worried about it.

This is different for a true trust owner but it should be a rare exception rather than the rule or trust point owners would be very unhappy if points would be taken away from them that easily. 

I would be more worried about a lottery first, if too many people are competing for the same holidays, as they can only adjust the weekly points a little bit to keep everything else in balance in the trust. JMHO.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 7, 2013)

iconnections said:


> I also asked this question once but got a different answer from what jimf41 posted here. A resort or location may become more or less popular than it originally was so the demand for a resort may change compared to the other existing resorts and they may adjust the points accordingly. New resorts will have more points allocated as most developers have done that everywhere else.
> 
> If the words are that vague in a legal document, then they may be able to change it so long the total amount of points do not change unless there are more units in the trust.
> 
> ...




The other wording that has always intrigued me, which again is a bit vague, is on the very last page of the points chart, item number 1 which states....



> 1.  Unless otherwise permitted by applicable law, with respect to any accommodation, no change exceeding ten percent (10%) per annum in the manner in which point values may be used may be made without the assent of at least twenty-five percent (25%) of the voting power of the Association other than the developer.



Depending on what an "accommodation" is, that could have a few different interpretation as well.  Is an accommodation a room night, a room week, a room year, a resort?  It likely can't be a room night as the 2015 July 4th tweak for Fri/Sat appears to be closer to a 20% change for those nights alone (realizing the full week remained unchanged).  

It does make you ponder.


----------



## nakyak (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like only one Ritz property for us to exchange into now.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 10, 2013)

nakyak1504 said:


> Looks like only one Ritz property for us to exchange into now.



The others are available through the Explorer Packages to Premier Owners. Only the Vail property is conveyed to the trust, thus why it is the only one on the points chart.


----------

